# Pet rats...



## Megibo (29 November 2013)

Fess up, who's got them! 

I am seriously thinking of getting another pair.. been put off a little bit by previous rats as all of them bit! Probably what you get when you buy from Pets at Home  So next time am going to a proper rattery  

Show me yours! :biggrin3:


----------



## Annette4 (29 November 2013)

I have two....both babies although growing up quick. One very friendly, the other much more of a wuss but both very sweet and cute.

Eta....meet Gin and Bailey...


----------



## twiggy2 (29 November 2013)

I used to have rats, non of them bit, they were great fun, used to take one out in my coat even went to the supermarket once forgetting he was there as he had gone to sleep in the pocket, he woke up in the frozen isle and a few people had a shock-he was the best 'Spode' was his name


----------



## BBH (29 November 2013)

I'm like you I had a rat about 8 yrs ago but he bit and I stopped handling him. I always feel envious of those with gentle rats because I'd love another but am too nervous.


----------



## TarrSteps (29 November 2013)

I had one I got very young, from a breeder and he was fabulous. A real cool little dude - I used to put him in the hood of my sweatshirt and take him out and about with me. The second was older and came from a pet store - she was pleasant enough but never as people oriented as Pip.


----------



## Bluesmum (30 November 2013)

We have 4 young boy rats. Got them from my neighbour who bought two boys from pets at home who turned out to not be! The female had 16 babies! Sadly I need to re home my boys as my husband,  who we knew was allergic to rabbits, has started to react to the rats and now the guinea pigs too. Bizarre as never reacted ro them before and had the pigs years! So I have 4 boys and their cage,  which is massive, looking for a good home.

two black and white
two pink eyed caramel and white


----------



## Kadastorm (30 November 2013)

i have two boys called Benzai and Ed (the hyenas in the lion king to go with Pumba the pony ).

Ed is a funny thing, he is the biggest but Ben is dominant over him and he is a miserable ****** who has bitten a few times. 
Ben on the other hand is adorable and loves to get up on the bed and climb all over you, he is a great little man!


----------



## Megibo (30 November 2013)

Awwh they sound lovely, I've located a breeder in Harlow who looks to have some lovely rats and good 'reviews' too so all being well I'll be going to visit her for some of my own tiny fur babies! *squeaks*


----------



## misterjinglejay (30 November 2013)

I used to breed them and had loads over the years - the best time was spent with them swimming. They loved it. I would fill the bath, pull the shower curtains and let them loose in the bathroom (after closing the loo seat!), and they would run everywhere, climbing the cutains and jumping into the bath, swimming to the end and hauling themselves out, onlt to do it all over again!


----------



## mulledwhine (30 November 2013)

I have been holding a lovely pair of blue babies recently, my rats were biters, but these 2 have been handled almost from birth and are just lovely 

Do it, but not from pets at home


----------



## Megibo (1 December 2013)

Anyone got pictures?!  

Mulledwhine- The breeder I'm talking to has bred blue curly coated babies! Meep!


----------



## cremedemonthe (2 December 2013)

Not for many years but I had well over 70 at one point, hooded, albinos, champagnes, all sorts of lovely interesting colours. Couldn't have them now as my lurcher, terrier and staffie x lab would want to eat them


----------



## MasterBenedict (9 December 2013)

Ooo ooo ooo I have pictures! 

Here is a picture of my 2 furries Matilda and Badger, who very sadly died from old age just last week  picture is of them at about 8 weeks old asleep in my dressing gown! 







And here are my 2 not-so-furries Vladimir and Rasputin, who were rescued from being snake food...







Ok so maybe not exactly the prettiest of pets.....







But they sure were great, and loved sharing the odd pint  







All gone now sadly and very much missed!


----------



## Kallibear (9 December 2013)

I love rattle tatties.  I've had many of my own in the past.

Once they've learnt to bite or are that way inclined,  there's not much hope. It's not common though. Only one of my many (older grumpy male) ever bit.

We've got two girls at work used for children petting sessions and they're fabulous.


----------



## Megibo (10 December 2013)

Ah very cute Master B  I'm not a fan of the hairless ones but in the first pic yours look quite cute! 
And ah well hopefully my next pair wont bite then Kallibear (your username makes me smile as our new mare is called Kali and has developed the nickname Kali Bear as she's such a big teddy bear!) I had a big brown rat as a child originally named 'chocolate' and he was fab


----------



## p87 (22 December 2013)

We had rats when we were kids, they were fab pets and I have no memories of any of them biting! My sister and I used to make up assault courses for them lol they are surprisingly smart. I remember my mum picking us up from school one day and her hair started moving... she had had one sleeping up on her shoulder, wrapped up in her long hair and had completely forgotten it was there! It poked it's head out, took one look at it's surroundings and went back to sleep 

When my son is a bit older I will probably get another couple, but not until he is able to take more to do with them and I don't get lumbered with them!


----------



## Megibo (25 December 2013)

Think I'll be picking mine up in February (as they are due in a couple of weeks!). Very excited


----------

